
PHP-Bypass-Disable-Functions - rhabarba
https://github.com/irsl/php-bypass-disable-functions
======
viraptor
So this should be possible to avoid via `open_basedir`. Or apparmor / selinux.

------
rhabarba
Interestingly, OpenBSD is unaffected because it does not have a procfs
anymore.

